# probleme de connection iphone4 pc



## mclod (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,  
Voila mon souci, je crée un réseau ad hoc pour connecter mon iphone 4  a mon pc en wifi (sans internet) pour utiliser virtualdj iremote mon  iphone voit le reseau je me connecte dessus et sur le pc la connexion  reste en attente d'utilisateur. 

Merci d'avance 

PS: reseau adhoc avec mdp en clef wep également essayé sans protection  

reseau adhoc tester avec un autre pc la ça fonctionne 


*Configuration:* Windows 7 / Firefox 3.6.13


----------

